
Austin Was Destined to Replace Silicon Valley. Then the Pandemic Hit - enraged_camel
https://marker.medium.com/austin-was-destined-to-replace-silicon-valley-then-the-pandemic-hit-6d5f5a332e04
======
enraged_camel
Y'all, it would be great if we could avoid the "actually, Austin would never
be able to replace Silicon Valley" takes because they are rarely interesting
or original.

